# Old Water Heaters



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Haul it off?
Haul off for a fee?
Leave it for HO to dispose of it?


We haul them off here, what do you do when you change out a water heater?


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

I have an add on price for taking water heaters out and hauling them off. Some people like to do that part to save a little money. I figure 1 hour for draining, removing, and hauling off.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

My dad saved them up, cut them in half length ways, welded on legs made from 3/4" galvinized pipe we had ripped out, and sold them once a year at a local farm auction. We averaged about $25 a piece. So that's $50 per WH minus a couple dollars worth of gas and welding rod. This was 1980's dollars. 

Actually, as time went on, I had to do the cutting and welding. But he kept the money! LOL


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We figure the cost in the total, so it gets hauled off unless told not to, we dump them off at our supply house fenced in yard, they in turn take care of the disposal, don't cost us to drop them there.


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

I include removale in the price. i was getting around $13. for each at the scrap yard but like everything thing else scrap took a nose dive, last week it was $4 a 100lbs. down from $11


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

22rifle said:


> My dad saved them up, cut them in half length ways, welded on legs made from 3/4" galvinized pipe we had ripped out, and sold them once a year at a local farm auction. We averaged about $25 a piece. So that's $50 per WH minus a couple dollars worth of gas and welding rod. This was 1980's dollars.
> 
> Actually, as time went on, I had to do the cutting and welding. But he kept the money! LOL


We need more people like your Dad!

When I read things like that I think growth in the economy :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Haul off is factored in, haul them to the shop and throw em in the dumpster


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

50.00 for me to get rid of it, or I leave it


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I take them with me. Drop off at supply house. Jose and Pedro come by in that poor excuse of a truck and pick them up. I have had a few clients want them....no lip out of me. I tell them that they get recycled instead of thrown in a landfill. It makes them feel all warm and fuzzy. 

Every now and then the scrappers will drive by and see one sitting out by the truck and they snatch it up. Usually before I can rob the brass off it. Those little bastards are quick.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Every now and then the scrappers will drive by and see one sitting out by the truck and they snatch it up. Usually before I can rob the brass off it. Those little bastards are quick.


That's outright theft, I'd call the police if I had their plate number and vehicle make/model. I've had to yell at guys and threaten to call the cops when they walk onto a job and start helping themselves to the scrap. Never actually had to since they didn't leave with anything.


----------



## franchiseyoung (Sep 5, 2008)

We take the old heater to the street no charge to the customer or remove it for $10. We install over 5,000 water heaters a year so we bring a lot back to our lot that get turned back for scrap.
Jeff
Mr. Waterheater


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

5,000 heaters a year? how many guys in your outfit, & what are you getting for a avg. install "ballpark"


----------



## RGB Plumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

I will haul off the old water heater for the customer if neccesary. I charge $50 for up to 40gal. $75 for 50-75 gal. I dont mess with the 100 gal units- too heavy. I just store them on my property until i get a truck load then i recycle them at the steel yard for cash. The dump charges $20 ea for them. Better to recycle em for $ than to pay to get rid of em.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

I haul them back to shop and junk man will pick up. I am glad to get rid of them and junk man is happy to have them. Removing old heater is included in price.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

We haul them out to the curb and put a for sale sign on it.

Guaranteed stolen in less than 15 minutes.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I include hauling in the price, but give back a dollar per gallon if I don't have to haul it. I also give back some money if I don't have to drain it.


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

I did a water heater in Philly and the guy had a dozen old ones in the basement.They would give him a break if he got rid of it and he just left them there.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> We figure the cost in the total, so it gets hauled off unless told not to, we dump them off at our supply house fenced in yard, they in turn take care of the disposal, don't cost us to drop them there.


Exactly what I do .

Cal


----------

